# Wells, Miller & Provost bottle



## rogerh (Jun 23, 2013)

I recently acquired a nice open pontiled peppersauce, 8" tall, aqua, 8 flutes.  Embossed vertically on the flutes Wells, Miller and Provost / 217 Front St. / New York.  When I Googled it, one of the very first things I found was a reproduction bottle being sold by a N. J. Sekela Co. for $18.99!  I did find other WMP sauce bottles, but they were embossed on the shoulder.  I truly don't believe my bottle is a repro, it has a fair amount of stain and etching on th inside and some very nice base wear.

 Can anyone help me out with this?  Does anyone know of legit examples of this bottle?  Do the repros have a real pontil?  Any thoughts on the worth of the bottle?  Also, are there any good sources for info on peppersauce bottles in general.  Thanks!


----------



## glass man (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!Pictures will be needed..top... all of the bottle..embossing and the very bottom! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jun 23, 2013)

Is yours embossed on the shoulder?The color of the repro you talked of looks strange..hard to say why..is yours aqua? Hey will give you 25 bucks if real![][][] Naw  they go for a good deal more then that mint or near mint...hope yurs is the real deal!!JAMIE


----------



## botlguy (Jun 24, 2013)

Absolutely need pictures. Authentic bottles are embossed several different ways and places. They are not particularly rare but are desirable. Show us yours, we can help identify it.


----------



## rogerh (Jun 24, 2013)

Haven't tried to upload photos before, but here goes................


----------



## rogerh (Jun 24, 2013)

Second picture


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice bottle, next time make sure to put a X in the 'Embed picture in post' box at the bottom of your post...[]


----------



## rogerh (Jun 24, 2013)

Third picture


----------



## rogerh (Jun 24, 2013)

First picture


----------



## rogerh (Jun 24, 2013)

2nd picture


----------



## rogerh (Jun 24, 2013)

3rd picture


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't see your bottle being sold by Sekela so I think you're good, nice bottle for sure...


----------



## rogerh (Jun 24, 2013)

OK, I guess I finally got it right.  Is there a way to delete the first 3 messages that didn't have the pix embedded?  As for the condition of the bottle, I wouldn't call it mint, but certainly excellent.  It has a couple of tiny, tiny nicks on the edge of the lip, not even as big as the head of a pin.


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

The more I see his bottles the more I want to drive up Rt. 23 and punch him in his face....


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rogerh
> 
> OK, I guess I finally got it right.  Is there a way to delete the first 3 messages that didn't have the pix embedded?  As for the condition of the bottle, I wouldn't call it mint, but certainly excellent.  It has a couple of tiny, tiny nicks on the edge of the lip, not even as big as the head of a pin.


 Don't worry about those posts, only a Mod can delete stuff...


----------



## rogerh (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's one more picture, of the top.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jim, if you go for that ride up 23, give me a heads up,
 i'll go with........


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 24, 2013)

1


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 24, 2013)

23


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

Is that one of Sekela's bottles Jim?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 24, 2013)

Rogerh's pontil looks a lot better to me..


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Rogerh's pontil looks a lot better to me..


 I think Roger's is the real deal, I keep busting Sekela's balls on his Facebook page but he doesn't answer the question regarding if the bottles are marked or if it's Buyer Beware in the future...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 24, 2013)

Didn't he come here and try to make his case a while back? I have vague memories about some fraudulent bottles being produced as 'civil war reenactment props' or some stupid baloney like that....


----------



## epackage (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes he did with an ink bottle...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 25, 2013)

picked it up at Shupps Grove a few years back.....

 jim


----------

